# Lifestyles & Discussion > Open Discussion >  RIP Robin Williams

## green73

*Robin Williams Dies of Suspected Suicide*


http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...suicide-724724

----------


## Deborah K

How sad.    Really funny guy and good actor.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Oh c'mon...

----------


## erowe1

> *Robin Williams Dies of Suspected Suicide*
> 
> 
> http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/new...suicide-724724


Wow!

----------


## heavenlyboy34

R.I.P.  We'll miss you, Mrs. Doubtfire.  :'(

----------


## Anti Federalist

Rest in Peace Mr. Keating...

----------


## Deborah K

In honor of:

----------


## tod evans

RIP

----------


## Zippyjuan

I think he was bipolar and definately has had problems with substance abuse and alcoholism but an amazing mind fast as a whip.  This goes way back but he used to do a show called "Mork and Mindy" and they did the outside scenes (and it took place) where I grew up.  He would show up at local clubs and do free shows while he was in town. People still go to vist the "Mork and Mindy" house (though not many these days- yes, it really was on Pine Street- the TV location).  He was a big cycling fan and was often seen at the Tour de France.  For the movie "Good Morning Vietnam" where he played a radio DJ they had a script but that went out the window when Williams showed up.  He could go on for hours just ad-libing so they just let him go- shot hours of footage and edited him down.  Jonathan Winters was his inspiration at improvisational comedy.  Winters had a show with a stage full of props and would pick up one item and do a bit for several minutes just based on that.

Remember him on some talk show a long time ago.  Soon after his first son was born. 
"Kids are amazing.  They really change your life.   I had to quit drinking.  You really can't come home and say "here's a switch- daddy is throwing up on you!"

----------


## AuH20



----------


## Zippyjuan

Nanu Nanu. Fly. Be free brother.

----------


## green73

> Rest in Peace Mr. Keating...


His best!

----------


## Anti Federalist

$20 and a round of drinks says he was on a toxic stew of prescription happy pills.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> His best!


Few movies "touch" me.

That one did.

----------


## pcosmar

> R.I.P.  We'll miss you, Mrs. Doubtfire.  :'(


Mork.

R.I.P.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

apparently  by asphyxiation.  Suicide suspected.

he'd just gotten out of a substance abuse program.

Rest in Peace Robin, Rest in Peace.



-t

----------


## dannno

> $20 and a round of drinks says he was on a toxic stew of prescription happy pills.


I wouldn't touch that bet. 

He lived in California, it's too bad he just didn't go pick up a prescription for cannabis.

----------


## youngbuck

Was just gonna post the same.  Tragic.

----------


## dannno

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Robin-Williams

----------


## qh4dotcom

Sorry guys

Robin Williams was an enemy of liberty....He donated $120,000+ to the Democrats. Fortunately he won't be donating to Hillary 2016.
http://web.archive.org/web/201210132...n_Williams.php

----------


## green73

He was great in Good Will Hunting too.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sorry guys
> 
> Robin Williams was an enemy of liberty....He donated $120,000+ to the Democrats. Fortunately he won't be donating to Hillary 2016.
> http://web.archive.org/web/201210132...n_Williams.php


Yes, his politics sucked...he was still a gifted actor and comedian.

----------


## MelissaWV

> Sorry guys
> 
> Robin Williams was an enemy of liberty....He donated $120,000+ to the Democrats. Fortunately he won't be donating to Hillary 2016.
> http://web.archive.org/web/201210132...n_Williams.php


It's good that you're consistent about how rude you are, really.

----------


## donnay

R.I.P. Robin   You made so many people laugh.

----------


## dannno

> Sorry guys
> 
> Robin Williams was an enemy of liberty....He donated $120,000+ to the Democrats. Fortunately he won't be donating to Hillary 2016.
> http://web.archive.org/web/201210132...n_Williams.php


Have you seen his will?

----------


## Deborah K

> Sorry guys
> 
> Robin Williams was an enemy of liberty....He donated $120,000+ to the Democrats. Fortunately he won't be donating to Hillary 2016.
> http://web.archive.org/web/201210132...n_Williams.php



He was misguided in his politics.  Many in Hollywood are.  But have some damned respect, would ya?

----------


## pcosmar

> apparently  by asphyxiation.  Suicide suspected.
> 
> he'd just gotten out of a substance abuse program.
> 
> Rest in Peace Robin, Rest in Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> -t


Sounds like he should have stuck with the "substances".

----------


## juleswin

Don't exactly know what is being discussed in this video but for some reason, it always gave me goose bumps.




RIP Robin Williams

----------


## AuH20



----------


## AuH20



----------


## qh4dotcom

> Have you seen his will?


Good point....I forgot that.

----------


## Zippyjuan

He just got remarried three years ago. http://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz...wife-No-3.html




> *Two divorces cost him £20m. So why is Robin Williams risking it all again on wife No.3?*
> 
> Robin Williams got married for the third time last month, much to everyone’s surprise, including, possibly, his own.
> 
> After all, two high-profile divorces had reportedly cost him more than £20 million in settlements, and his on-stage humour — once delightfully surreal (‘*Do you think God gets high? I think so, look at the platypus’*) — had taken a bitter turn.
> 
> *‘Instead of getting married again, I’m going to find a woman I don’t like and just give her my house,’* he would philosophise.
> 
> ‘A*limony comes from the Latin word meaning to rip a man’s genitals out through his wallet.’*
> ...

----------


## euphemia

What a loss.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Sorry guys
> 
> Robin Williams was an enemy of liberty....He donated $120,000+ to the Democrats. Fortunately he won't be donating to Hillary 2016.
> http://web.archive.org/web/201210132...n_Williams.php


Why must the focus be on his politics?  That's not what we'll remember him for.

----------


## HVACTech

Suicide is cheating.. 

we all need to remember that, and help those in need. 
taking the easy way out, will only hurt those you leave behind.

Hope. is something that can NEVER be lost.. it can only be forgotten.

rest in peace Robin, and thank you for all that you have done.

----------


## Bryan

> Few movies "touch" me.
> 
> That one did.


Me too. 

Rest in Peace, Robin.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Few movies "touch" me.
> 
> That one did.


No movies touch me....I avoid them....a movie touching me is like a cop touching me

----------


## green73

> No movies touch me....I avoid them....a movie touching me is like a cop touching me


Just (mod edit) off already.

----------


## Crashland

> Suicide is cheating.. 
> 
> we all need to remember that, and help those in need. 
> taking the easy way out, will only hurt those you leave behind.
> 
> Hope. is something that can NEVER be lost.. it can only be forgotten.
> 
> rest in peace Robin, and thank you for all that you have done.


Suicide is a selfish act, but I don't condemn anyone for doing it. We should encourage people to seek help and not make rash decisions, but ultimately your life belongs to you and you alone.

Was super sad to hear the news. Robin Williams was an amazingly talented person, RIP

----------


## LatinsforPaul

O'Captain my Captain...

----------


## CCTelander

Well, that's the perfect capper to an already sucky day.

Crap.

----------


## Bryan

> No movies touch me....I avoid them....a movie touching me is like a cop touching me


Most should be avoided now-a-days since they have no elements of worth, only dribble that rots your brain and corrupts your thinking. However, a good movie can challenge your thinking and perspective, just like a good book, song or forum post. I've found movies that are based on real events, which aren't overdone or over-Hollywoodized, have the best chance of that since the story isn't just something someone made up. Good movies can celebrate the human experience in a meaningful way and I don't see anything wrong with that or something to avoid. My $0.02.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Since "Mork and Mindy" days I've expected that Robin would not come to a happy and peaceful end. 

R.I.P.

----------


## heavenlyboy34



----------


## green73

> Most should be avoided now-a-days since they have no elements of worth, only dribble that rots your brain and corrupts your thinking. However, a good movie can challenge your thinking and perspective, just like a good book, song or forum post. I've found movies that are based on real events, which aren't overdone or over-Hollywoodized, have the best chance of that since the story isn't just something someone made up. Good movies can celebrate the human experience in a meaningful way and I don't see anything wrong with that or something to avoid. My $0.02.


Something someone "just made up" crashes and burns if it fails to accurately portray the human condition. My 2 cents too.

----------


## Natural Citizen

Man. That sucks.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> He was great in Good Will Hunting too.


This was one of my favorites.

----------


## HVACTech

> Suicide is a selfish act, but I don't condemn anyone for doing it. We should encourage people to seek help and not make rash decisions, but ultimately your life belongs to you and you alone.
> 
> Was super sad to hear the news. Robin Williams was an amazingly talented person, RIP


I agree, I had a very close person go through this last winter. spinal cord injury.
she had every reason to go that route. 
we discussed the concept in great detail. 
I might never know what she decided, 
there is a right way, and a wrong way to do everything.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Earned him a Best Supporting Actor Oscar Award ("Good Will Hunting") .

----------


## JK/SEA

broke the mold with Robin. Won't see the likes of him for at least a few more lifetimes

Rest now brother.

----------


## Philhelm

> Why must the focus be on his politics?  That's not what we'll remember him for.


Politics?  Politics is about whether you spend tax dollars on a new stadium or a monorail.  No, we are engaged in a truly more desperate battle as the jaws of full-blown tyranny are slowly clamping around our necks.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> Most should be avoided now-a-days since they have no elements of worth, only dribble that rots your brain and corrupts your thinking. However, a good movie can challenge your thinking and perspective, just like a good book, song or forum post. I've found movies that are based on real events, which aren't overdone or over-Hollywoodized, have the best chance of that since the story isn't just something someone made up. Good movies can celebrate the human experience in a meaningful way and I don't see anything wrong with that or something to avoid. My $0.02.


I agree....the more fiction, the more dribble that rots your brain.

----------


## DamianTV

> Politics?  Politics is about whether you spend tax dollars on a new stadium or a monorail.  No, we are engaged in a truly more desperate battle as the jaws of full-blown tyranny are slowly clamping around our necks.


Although I fully agree with you, take a quick peek at Bryans post.  Robin Williams, although he was not heavily political, he encouraged people to think outside the box that has been defined for us by the rulers of Tyranny.  We wont see people like Robin Williams or George Carlin take center stage when Tyranny is fully realized, which is why we need people like them now more than ever.  Tyranny will come with very high levels of Depression.  Our beloved free thinking comedians not only helped us to think, but to help many combat the Depression that is used as a Tool of Control by the Tyrants.  We should not forget that even our favorite comedians are not immune to the Depression that comes with Tyranny.

RIP

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Most should be avoided now-a-days since they have no elements of worth, only dribble that rots your brain and corrupts your thinking. However, a good movie can challenge your thinking and perspective, just like a good book, song or forum post. I've found movies that are based on real events, which aren't overdone or over-Hollywoodized, have the best chance of that since the story isn't just something someone made up. Good movies can celebrate the human experience in a meaningful way and I don't see anything wrong with that or something to avoid. My $0.02.


I know you're quite a bit younger than me, so I'm glad it's not just middle aged grousing on my part.

Most movies really are $#@! these days.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I agree....the more fiction, the more dribble that rots your brain.


Nothing wrong with fiction if it's done well and thoughtfully.  Much of the great literature in the canon of classics are fiction.  "The Brothers Karamazov" and "The Master And Margarita" come to mind.  Ditto for film (though there aren't nearly as many good classic films, IMO).

----------


## green73

> Nothing wrong with fiction if it's done well and thoughtfully.  Much of the great literature in the canon of classics are fiction.  "The Brothers Karamazov" and "The Master And Margarita" come to mind.  Ditto for film (though there aren't nearly as many good classic films, IMO).


It's just disgusting that as literature dies along with so much else that once made the world a better place, we have people here proudly saluting its demise. 

We may never have another Dostoevsky, nor Tolstoy, Joyce, Faulkner...We're a bunch of mental sloths now.  Give us shiny things to occupy our vacant minds.

----------


## CPUd

Y U NO _Patch Adams_?







The best roles were the ones where he got to be  both funny and serious, too.

----------


## phill4paul

> Why must the focus be on his politics?  That's not what we'll remember him for.


  Indeed. He gave cause for me to laugh. To think and reflect.

----------


## satchelmcqueen

this is the first guy i remember on tv. i was only 3 and it was mork and mindy. nanoo nanoo id say all the time.

----------


## erowe1

This tip is free for whoever decides to run with it.

Not that I am for this in principle, but see if you can beat all the cable stations in trademarking the word "Morkathon."

----------


## Natural Citizen

> It's just disgusting that as literature dies along with so much else that once made the world a better place, we have people here proudly saluting its demise. 
> 
> We may never have another Dostoevsky, nor Tolstoy, Joyce, Faulkner...We're a bunch of mental sloths now.  Give us shiny things to occupy our vacant minds.


Sometimes there is some truth in fiction. Especially in movies.

----------


## fr33

RIP  It's a sad day but the memories of him for me will always be happy.

----------


## phill4paul

I have a friend that works in movies. Costuming, etc, and I've been told that Robin never took advantage of his position. Indeed, sat "among the people." If anyone wishes to hate him for his politics then so be it. From what I understand he was a human that never considered himself more than anyone else. In his latter days, the non-cocaine days.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> I have a friend that works in movies. Costuming, etc, and I've been told that Robin never took advantage of his position. Indeed, sat "among the people." If anyone wishes to hate him for his politics then so be it. From what I understand he was a human that never considered himself more than anyone else. In his latter days, the non-cocaine days.


It's the dumbest thing to not like the guy because "Oh...he's a Democrat". WTF? And? So you're a Republican. What's the difference? Two parties working in synergy to destroy the will of the people except fighting over who gets to be in charge. Well...not talking about you, per se, Phill. Generally speaking, I suppose.

I'm thinking about voting for an Independent just for the sake of glory. Undecided at the moment. Kind of waiting on boy wonder over here to see what he's going to choose to address once the oven warms up in the championship kitchen.

----------


## brushfire

> 


One of my absolute favorites as a kid.  That and Dukes, and the muppet show.  Favorite episode of Mork and Mindy was the one where Mork disassembled Mindy's Jeep, and then reassembled it in the apartment LOL.

----------


## donnay

This skit still brings tears to my eyes from laughing so hard.

RIP Robin.

----------


## Michael Landon

He was an actor in so many of my favorite movies.... Fisher King, Dead Poets Society, Good Will Hunting, What Dreams May Come, Good Morning Vietnam, One Hour Photo, The Final Cut.... damn, he was a good actor and I'll miss him.

RIP Robin Williams

Here's a video of Robin Williams at a tribute to my favorite comedian, Sam Kinison:




- ML

----------


## V3n

"Asphyxia"?  Really?

Call a spade a spade..  http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=7764618

Was he found with a rope around his neck hanging from the rafters?  They would have said he was found hanged.
Was he found in his car with the motor running?  Carbon-monoxide poisoning.
Was he found with a plastic bag over his head?  Yeah, you can say that.
Did he have a belt around his neck tied to the closet door?  Was he naked?  You can't say that.  Even if it is true.

But "Asphyxia"?  When do they _ever_ say that?  Only when the truth is too controversial to say.  I think he died the same way that David Carradine and Michael Hutchence died, but he's too big, too beloved, to tell the truth.

I don't think it was a suicide.  I think he enjoyed getting off.  And if that's true, the media should take this as a teaching moment, and tell the truth, if it helps someone else from passing in the same way.  Just be honest, just be real.  

"Suicide by asphyxia" my ass.

----------


## NIU Students for Liberty

> "Asphyxia"?  Really?
> 
> Call a spade a spade..  http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=7764618
> 
> Was he found with a rope around his neck hanging from the rafters?  They would have said he was found hanged.
> Was he found in his car with the motor running?  Carbon-monoxide poisoning.
> Was he found with a plastic bag over his head?  Yeah, you can say that.
> Did he have a belt around his neck tied to the closet door?  Was he naked?  You can't say that.  Even if it is true.
> 
> ...


You pretty much described the plot of one of his most underrated films, World's Greatest Dad

----------


## green73

> Sometimes there is some truth in fiction. Especially in movies.


Sometimes? Great fiction lives on truth. Diamonds of truth smite us on practically every page of the good stuff.

----------


## Working Poor

RIP I like this skit of his it still makes me laugh:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFM11SmoxfI

----------


## phill4paul

> It's the dumbest thing to not like the guy because "Oh...he's a Democrat". WTF? And? So you're a Republican. What's the difference? Two parties working in synergy to destroy the will of the people except fighting over who gets to be in charge. Well...not talking about you, per se, Phill. Generally speaking, I suppose.
> 
> I'm thinking about voting for an Independent just for the sake of glory. Undecided at the moment. Kind of waiting on boy wonder over here to see what he's going to choose to address once the oven warms up in the championship kitchen.


 I dunno. I take people for who they are regardless of their politics. Who someone is on a ground level means so much more than their politics. Whether Dem or Rep. Matters not. They might not _get_ what it is with their political bent. But, they get what means to be an evolved human.

----------


## Thor

> Don't exactly know what is being discussed in this video but for some reason, it always gave me goose bumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Robin Williams


He is talking about "himself" (the role) in that clip.  He is the husband who is the coward...  in the movie.  Strange - that movie is about suicide, and he is trying to rescue his wife from hell for committing suicide... and that is how he supposedly killed himself.  If he asphyxiated himself to end his life - and it was not a sex act, or murder.

What Dreams May Come and Dead Poets Society are 2 of my favorite films by him...

To think, someone so talented, so externally happy, someone who makes so many others laugh and feel grounded - is so tormented and depressed internally.  Shocking and sad.  Sad indeed, political persuasion aside.

RIP

Mork calling Orson, come in Orson...  Nanu.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> It's just disgusting that as literature dies along with so much else that once made the world a better place, we have people here proudly saluting its demise. 
> 
> We may never have another Dostoevsky, nor Tolstoy, Joyce, Faulkner...We're a bunch of mental sloths now.  Give us shiny things to occupy our vacant minds.


+rep :'(  I rather hope the Bread And Circuses ends soon.  It's quite amazing the beautiful art and literature that sometimes gets produced when people aren't preoccupied with shiny things and freak shows.

----------


## Suzanimal

RIP, Robin Williams

----------


## lilymc

I grew up watching him, and I remember how much he used to make me laugh on Mork & Mindy. 

He will be missed.

----------


## dannno

If one week ago, somebody asked you who you thought was the least likely well known person in the world to commit suicide, outside of political circles, would you have possibly guessed Robin Williams?

----------


## phill4paul

> If one week ago, somebody asked you who you thought was the least likely well known person in the world to commit suicide, outside of political circles, would you have possibly guessed Robin Williams?


  No.

----------


## PRB

I will miss him, but it's hard to feel sorry for a millionaire. he had many more options than most of us if we were in the same boat, if there was any way to save him, he had it, if not, there's nothing to say, it was just his time.

----------


## PRB

> "Asphyxia"?  Really?
> 
> Call a spade a spade..  http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=7764618
> 
> Was he found with a rope around his neck hanging from the rafters?  They would have said he was found hanged.
> Was he found in his car with the motor running?  Carbon-monoxide poisoning.
> Was he found with a plastic bag over his head?  Yeah, you can say that.
> Did he have a belt around his neck tied to the closet door?  Was he naked?  You can't say that.  Even if it is true.
> 
> ...


you really think he, living in the US, had that kind of fetish and chose to go solo with that kind of risk? wouldn't it have been safer if he had a partner to play it with?

----------


## Crashland

> "Asphyxia"?  Really?
> 
> Call a spade a spade..  http://abcnews.go.com/Health/story?id=7764618
> 
> Was he found with a rope around his neck hanging from the rafters?  They would have said he was found hanged.
> Was he found in his car with the motor running?  Carbon-monoxide poisoning.
> Was he found with a plastic bag over his head?  Yeah, you can say that.
> Did he have a belt around his neck tied to the closet door?  Was he naked?  You can't say that.  Even if it is true.
> 
> ...


Jump to conclusions much? Who is "they"? The media doesn't control the police report. The police don't give two $#@!s about causing controversy if it has nothing to do with them.

----------


## PRB

> Jump to conclusions much? Who is "they"? The media doesn't control the police report. The police don't give two $#@!s about causing controversy if it has nothing to do with them.


and THEY can only hold on to the truth for so long. it'll eventually come out.

----------


## phill4paul

> I will miss him, but it's hard to feel sorry for a millionaire. he had many more options than most of us if we were in the same boat, if there was any way to save him, he had it, if not, there's nothing to say, it was just his time.


  Meh, human condition. We suck at life. We all, with the extreme exceptions of poverty and ill health, can feed ourselves. Off of the discards of those better off. Tens of thousands do it everyday. Being a millionaire does not exempt one from the psychological attacks that most humans are able to only bare. The truth is we are over our heads. We are not a part of nature anymore. We are not a participant in the circle. That alone should be enough for each of us to end it by whatever means we have on hand.

----------


## PRB

> Meh, human condition. We suck at life. We all, with the extreme exceptions of poverty and ill health, can feed ourselves. Off of the discards of those better off. Tens of thousands do it everyday. Being a millionaire does not exempt one from the psychological attacks that most humans are able to only bare. The truth is we are over our heads. We are not a part of nature anymore. We are not a participant in the circle. That alone should be enough for each of us to end it by whatever means we have on hand.


so anybody who's still alive is living on borrowed or stolen life???

----------


## phill4paul

> so anybody who's still alive is living on borrowed or stolen life???


  Not borrowed. Nor stolen. But a recognition of the circle that we are a part of is a minimal requirement. If not then check the $#@! out.

----------


## PatriotOne

Never appreciated his comedy (never once laughed..just had a weird look on my face and wondered what every1 else thought was so funny) but liked his serious movie roles.  "What Dreams May Come" was my favorite of his.  Rest in Peace Robin.

----------


## PRB

> Not borrowed. Nor stolen. But a recognition of the circle that we are a part of is a minimal requirement. If not then check the $#@! out.


serious question : how would you know you are not?

----------


## phill4paul

> Never appreciated his comedy (never once laughed..just had a weird look on my face and wondered what every1 else thought was so funny) but liked his serious movie roles.  "What Dreams May Come" was my favorite of his.  Rest in Peace Robin.


He was a great court jester. Like yourself I thought, more so, when in his "serious" roles.

----------


## phill4paul

> serious question : how would you know you are not?


  I, at the very least, try to stay connected. I garden. I fish. I hunt. I try to make myself a part of the circle. I am trying to go even further than where I am currently at. And there is a long way to go and I should have started much earlier. But, I did not see in my youth what I have come to see now.

----------


## fr33

> I will miss him, but it's hard to feel sorry for a millionaire. he had many more options than most of us if we were in the same boat, if there was any way to save him, he had it, if not, there's nothing to say, it was just his time.


I don't feel sorry for him but do for his family. I feel sorry for the world for losing a talented person who influenced people in a mostly positive way. Rich people have most of the same mental anguishes and weaknesses that poor people do and probably a few more. Money can satisfy your physical needs but not always your mental needs.

----------


## PRB

> I don't feel sorry for him but do for his family. I feel sorry for the world for losing a talented person who influenced people in a mostly positive way. Rich people have most of the same mental anguishes and weaknesses that poor people do and probably a few more. *Money can satisfy your physical needs but not always your mental needs.*


it sure as hell beats missing both

----------


## Ender

I heard this story about how Christopher Reeve's woke up in the hospital, after his accident, and was in traction and wondering if he would live; suddenly he saw/heard:

[QUOTE]“There was this guy wearing a blue scrub hat and a yellow gown and with a Russian accent, being some insane Russian doctor . . . I laughed for the first time, and I knew that life was going to be okay.”

It was Robin Williams who had been waiting for his friend to wake up and was there to help him keep on living.

OH CAPTAIN, MY CAPTAIN!

You will be missed.

----------


## devil21



----------


## asurfaholic

This is sad news

----------


## Danke

It just goes to show ya.

----------


## JK/SEA

so...he died playing a sex game by himself?...is that the implication? or am i off base..

----------


## Slave Mentality

Addiction can and will take anyone out.  It does not discriminate.  There will be 1,000s of Robin Williams out there doing the exact same thing today.

Jail, institutions, death, or recovery.  These are the choices of the alcoholic and addict. Most will remember you for your successes and contributions.  I will remember you for your struggles that many of us share.  RIP brother.

----------


## green73

> so...he died playing a sex game by himself?...is that the implication? or am i off base..


Scanner Audio Reveals Robin Williams’ Death Was ‘Apparent Suicide Attempt By Hanging’
http://lasvegas.cbslocal.com/2014/08...eath-no-words/

----------


## juleswin

In before Stephan Moleyneux makes a "Truth behind......" commentary for Robin Williams 

In which he says "very tragic very tragic" a 100x

----------


## donnay

Robin Williams Death Hoax Went Viral Shortly Before Actor’s Apparent Suicide
http://worldtruth.tv/robin-williams-...iousness+TV%29

----------


## jllundqu

Fair seas and calm winds, brother.  Rip

----------


## VIDEODROME

This image from Patch Adams is kind of erie now.

----------


## Philhelm

Didn't Jack Nicholson warn him about asphyxiation?

----------


## PRB

> This image from Patch Adams is kind of erie now.


both of these men are dead *ouch*

----------


## green73



----------


## Todd

> so...he died playing a sex game by himself?...is that the implication? or am i off base..





> Williams was found hanging, with a belt around his neck and rigor mortis had set in, Boyd said. Williams was found clothed, slightly suspended in a seated position


...

----------


## presence



----------


## Philhelm

He did it to himself.

Too soon?

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Robin Williams best line ever:




> “Divorce is expensive, I used to joke they were  going to call it ‘all the money’, but they changed it to ‘alimony’. It’s  ripping your heart out through your wallet.”


War on Men... the government continues it's destruction of America's good people
*
Robin Williams as a street performer, New York City, 1979*

----------


## anaconda

> $20 and a round of drinks says he was on a toxic stew of prescription happy pills.


I'm wondering what evidence indicates that the "asphyxiation" was self-induced?

----------


## anaconda

> Few movies "touch" me.
> 
> That one did.


Agreed. I was also a big fan of Good Will Hunting.

----------


## Philhelm

> I'm wondering what evidence indicates that the "asphyxiation" was self-induced?


That's a good point.  Is it really a coincidence that the Clinton Machine is revving up for a possible Hillary 2016 campaign, and Robin Williams is found dead, allegedly by suicide?  The timing of this is sucpicious.  We all know how the Clintons suicide people, except for themselves, sadly.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> ...I think he died the same way that David Carradine and Michael Hutchence died, but he's too big, too beloved, to tell the truth.
> 
> ...And if that's true, the media should take this as a teaching moment, and tell the truth, if it helps someone else from passing in the same way....


That is a hypothesis that is going around right now. Best to let that rest until after the funeral and memorial.

We don't need any more teaching moments in this area:
http://www.ranker.com/list/famous-pe...tion/reference

----------


## Suzanimal

> Official: Robin Williams hanged himself with belt 
> 
>  SAN RAFAEL, Calif. (AP) -- Authorities on Tuesday detailed how Robin Williams' took his life, saying the actor and comedian hanged himself with a belt in a bedroom of his San Francisco Bay Area home.
> 
> Marin County Sheriff's Lt. Keith Boyd said Williams was last seen alive by his wife Sunday night when she went to bed. She woke up the next morning and left, thinking he was still asleep elsewhere in the home.
> 
> Shortly after that, Williams' personal assistant came to the Tiburon home and became concerned when Williams failed to respond to knocks at a door. The assistant found the 63-year-old actor clothed and dead in a bedroom.
> 
> Boyd said all evidence indicates Williams, star of "Good Will Hunting," "Mrs. Doubtfire," "Good Morning, Vietnam" and dozens of other films, committed suicide by hanging himself. But he said a final ruling will be made once toxicology reports and interviews with witnesses are complete.
> ...

----------


## PRB

> He did it to himself.
> 
> Too soon?


definitely too soon, while he was still working and people still know him, his fame is not at all over or forgotten.

----------


## devil21

> That's a good point.  Is it really a coincidence that the Clinton Machine is revving up for a possible Hillary 2016 campaign, and Robin Williams is found dead, allegedly by suicide?  The timing of this is sucpicious.  We all know how the Clintons suicide people, except for themselves, sadly.


Watch the full "Weapons of Self Destruction" video I posted above, if you haven't already.  Robin most certainly "got it" and his untimely death reminds me Carlin's untimely death.  Seems like a trend in Hollywood that once a performer starts talking a little too much truth they find an untimely exit (or at least difficulties in other parts of their life kick up, like police problems).  Then again, it's no secret that the smartest people are often the unhappiest and he really could have just been depressed at the state of the world to the point of suicide.  He had a bunch of movies in the works and didn't seem like he was planning on going anywhere.  Suspicious for sure.  I always wondered why Carlin's death wasn't looked at more suspiciously too.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That's a good point.  Is it really a coincidence that the Clinton Machine is revving up for a possible Hillary 2016 campaign, and Robin Williams is found dead, allegedly by suicide?  The timing of this is sucpicious.  We all know how the Clintons suicide people, except for themselves, sadly.


Robin Williams worked for the Clintons?

----------


## devil21

> Robin Williams worked for the Clintons?


Very famous performers like Williams and Carlin were capable of causing lots of problems for politicians, particularly during tumultuous "transition" periods and election years.  I think that's what philhelm is implying?  I'd give my left arm to hear what Carlin would have to say about the state of the world today.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Very famous performers like Williams and Carlin were capable of causing lots of problems for politicians, particularly during tumultuous "transition" periods and election years.  I think that's what philhelm is implying?  I'd give my left arm to hear what Carlin would have to say about the state of the world today.


So maybe more famous people should be getting killed off?  It was not some sudden thing though it was.  He has battled drug and alcohol addiction and depressions almost his whole life.  Carlin also abused substances and had several heart attacks before one finally killed him at 71 so not likely a murder by the government there either.

How is Bill Maher still allowed to live if that is true? 

I see you have since removed reference to the blog about Robin Williams and NWO and other conspiracy theories from your post. Removed my responce as well.

----------


## Danke

What type of belt?

----------


## Zippyjuan

Probably his shoes didn't match it.

----------


## devil21

> So maybe more famous people should be getting killed off?  It was not some sudden thing though it was.  He has battled drug and alcohol addiction and depressions almost his whole life.  Carlin also abused substances and had several heart attacks before one finally killed him at 71 so not likely a murder by the government there either.


Isn't that always the excuse?  Btw, no one said it was a gov't murder.  People like the Clintons simply use gov't as the front for their private moneymaking enterprises.  Have you not learned a thing on RPF yet?  I don't necessarily agree with philhelm's post but I understand where he's coming from with the thought.




> How is Bill Maher still allowed to live if that is true?


Be serious.  You're really drawing a comparison between Carlin and Maher?  The only thing they had in common was being comedians and Maher was never even in the same ballpark as Carlin in comedy or commentary.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Maher is far more political than Williams ever was. If you were to get rid of a comedian because of his political viewpoints, he would be one of the biggest targets. I was hoping you weren't being serious about Williams and Carlin being killed given their known physical and mental health issues. 

Maybe it was one of your "crisis actors" and Williams and Carlin are still alive hiding someplace.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

People are seriously slamming him for donating to the dem party...

I'm registered repub, because well, RP.  I ain't a repu y a long shot, yet I've run into progressives who hate my guts because of it and have all sorts of assumptions about my views because of it.  They are rather surprised when I agree with them on many issues.

Here's a stand up piece he did:

Robin Williams breaks down the last ten years of U.S politics




-t

----------


## Zippyjuan

I liked the bit about "Polititians should be required to wear jackets like the ones NASCAR driver wear- you know- the ones with their sponsor's names all over them.  Then you can tell why they voted the way they did."

----------


## devil21

> Maher is far more political than Williams ever was. If you were to get rid of a comedian because of his political viewpoints, he would be one of the biggest targets. I was hoping you weren't being serious about Williams and Carlin being killed given their known physical and mental health issues. 
> 
> Maybe it was one of your "crisis actors" and Williams and Carlin are still alive hiding someplace.


Maher is far more _partisan_.  There is a difference.  Besides, Maher can't gobble enough elite Dem dick these days so I don't see why he would even be considered a target.  He's a lapdog of the current administration and policies.

Complete hoax is also a possibility as Williams (like other beloved entertainers...ahem Michael Jackson) could be worth more 'dead' than alive.  His last movies didn't do well but he was busy with multiple projects when he decided to kill himself.  There's room for discussion on that possibility.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> People are seriously slamming him for donating to the dem party...
> *
> I'm registered repub, because well, RP.*  I ain't a repu y a long shot, yet I've run into progressives who hate my guts because of it and have all sorts of assumptions about my views because of it.  They are rather surprised when I agree with them on many issues.
> 
> Here's a stand up piece he did:
> 
> Robin Williams breaks down the last ten years of U.S politics
> 
> 
> ...


RP is retired now.  You may now register as independent and disassociate yourself from that band of thugs.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> I liked the bit about "Polititians should be required to wear jackets like the ones NASCAR driver wear- you know- the ones with their sponsor's names all over them.  Then you can tell why they voted the way they did."


Think about this seriously.  Make it go viral...  WH.gov petition.  Contact your reps.  Go for PHYSICALLY making them change their costumes to represent who they are representing.

This is in a number of his routines and at least one movie.  He GETS corpocracy!  It means something to him.  Could we make this sort of awareness part of his legacy.  I don't want to use him, rather I want to promote something he believes in.  A positive change.  At a minimum short term public awareness.  Ideally, enough public outrage to make them dress up like that.  It would make people think. (that would be a lot of outrage! - but WOW! the election payoff...)

Could we get Rand or Amish to sponsor a bill...

Robin is trending right now, so not a lot of time.  twitter and other social media campaign, a petition - hell, several, good bait to get the usual voter would be things like articles: 10 things you didn't know about Robin Williams, or a filmography with as many links to full movies as we can find or torrent links... (I was shocked, I'd seen most of the ones that are popular, but WOW! - he's got a TON of movies out there!  Ditto for lists of youtube links of his standup.  People want to watch this stuff right now.  Remember him.  Find some clips of him using this routine, cut um up to make a youtube and add value added material.  We can make this go viral!

What do you think...

-t

----------


## anaconda

> That's a good point.  Is it really a coincidence that the Clinton Machine is revving up for a possible Hillary 2016 campaign, and Robin Williams is found dead, allegedly by suicide?  The timing of this is sucpicious.  We all know how the Clintons suicide people, except for themselves, sadly.


Is there some connection between the Clintons and Robin Williams? I was just wondering how they were able to call it a suicide so quickly. As opposed to perhaps something accidental.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> Is there some connection between the Clintons and Robin Williams? I was just wondering how they were able to call it a suicide so quickly. As opposed to perhaps something accidental.


 He "accidentally" put a belt around his neck instead of his waist?

----------


## anaconda

> He "accidentally" put a belt around his neck instead of his waist?


When I asked this question the media had only mentioned "asphyxiation" with no mention of any belts or hangings. I was assuming there are many ways to "asphyxiate," such as when sometimes people under drug sedation can asphyxiate on their vomit. And apparently there are reasons that sometimes some people put belts around their neck other than specifically trying to kill themselves. So, yeah, I didn't understand the immediate pronouncement of "suicide." Still not clear even.

----------


## brushfire

> When I asked this question the media had only mentioned "asphyxiation" with no mention of any belts or hangings. I was assuming there are many ways to "asphyxiate," such as when sometimes people under drug sedation can asphyxiate on their vomit. And apparently there are reasons that sometimes some people put belts around their neck other than specifically trying to kill themselves. So, yeah, I didn't understand the immediate pronouncement of "suicide." Still not clear even.


I'd been wondering the same thing.  They seem to be implying suicide, but Mike Hutchence and David Carradine also died of asphyxiation that was not the result or suicide.  I suppose depression can make one do "funny things" with a belt, but the whole thing seems so odd to me...  "He was found unconscious"... Was he hanging there unconscious?  Was he in his car with the garage door closed?  I'm ashamed that I'm interested in these details - I suppose it really doesnt matter.
Robin really seemed to have his act together, even when he didnt.  Regardless, its pretty sad - the guy obviously made an impact on many.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> When I asked this question the media had only mentioned "asphyxiation" with no mention of any belts or hangings. I was assuming there are many ways to "asphyxiate," such as when sometimes people under drug sedation can asphyxiate on their vomit. And apparently there are reasons that sometimes some people put belts around their neck other than specifically trying to kill themselves. So, yeah, I didn't understand the immediate pronouncement of "suicide." Still not clear even.


Some use a form of partial asphyxiation to supposedly heighten orgasm and some have died that way (such as Michael Hutchence of 80's band INXS)- but Williams was describes as "fully clothed" when found. They also describe cuts on his wrist and a knife found beside him so he may have tried to slit his wrist first. 




> Investigators believe Williams, 63, used a belt to hang himself from a bedroom door sometime between late Sunday and when his personal assistant found him just before noon Monday at his home in California, according to Marin County Assistant Deputy Chief Coroner Lt. Keith Boyd.





> The autopsy completed Tuesday morning showed "no indication of a struggle or physical altercation," which was consistent with the death being a suicide, Boyd said.
> 
> The personal assistant found Williams "clothed in a seated position, unresponsive, and with a belt secured around his neck with the other end of the belt wedged between the closed closet door and door frame," he said.
> 
> Williams' left wrist had cuts, Boyd said. A pocket knife was found near his body, and a red material consistent with dried blood was found on the knife, Boyd said. He said tests will be conducted to determine whether the substance is blood.


http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/12/showbi...williams-dead/

----------


## VIDEODROME

> Some use a form of partial asphyxiation to supposedly heighten orgasm and some have died that way (such as Michael Hutchence of 80's band INXS)- but Williams was describes as "fully clothed" when found. They also describe small cuts on his wrists and a knife found beside him so he may have tried to slit his wrists first. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/08/12/showbi...williams-dead/


Isn't that how David Carradine died? Kinky bastards gotta be more careful.

----------


## MelissaWV

I don't think the pronouncement of suicide was quick at all.  He was dead at noonish (local time, I assume) but the official announcements of his death were not all over the place for several hours.  One doesn't usually accidentally put a belt around one's neck, fully clothed, and lean into it long enough to die.  

People really will dig for a conspiracy anywhere.  I guess it's always possible, which blinds people to whether or not it's probable.  The guy had been fighting off demons the entire time he was in public.  You do not generally find people that manic without a corresponding low.  There is a fairly reliable history of comedians with substance abuse issues --- prescription and otherwise --- and early deaths.  My only surprise at hearing this was that it didn't happen years and years ago.

----------


## devil21

Will anyone mention the obvious?  Robin was gay---- or more likely "asexual".

----------


## acptulsa

> Will anyone mention the obvious?  Robin was gay---- or more likely "asexual".


Nonsense.

I saw an interview with him where he was talking about how the most beautiful word in the English language is 'pussy'.  Bi?  Maybe.  Gay?  Never.

Yeah, he did a convincing acting job in _The Birdcage._  Yeah, a Nathan Lane has to be gay to do that good a job in a movie like that.  But not Robin Williams.  He could act.

Nonsense.

----------


## devil21

> Nonsense.
> 
> I saw an interview with him where he was talking about how the most beautiful word in the English language is 'pussy'.  Bi?  Maybe.  Gay?  Never.
> 
> Yeah, he did a convincing acting job in _The Birdcage._  Yeah, a Nathan Lane has to be gay to do that good a job in a movie like that.  But not Robin Williams.  He could act.
> 
> Nonsense.


You say he was great actor and cite an interview as evidence.  Cognitive dissonance.  Maybe a better phrase is that he "became asexual".

----------


## green73

> In before Stephan Moleyneux makes a "Truth behind......" commentary for Robin Williams 
> 
> In which he says "very tragic very tragic" a 100x


Hah!
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Robin-Williams

----------


## CPUd

> When I asked this question the media had only mentioned "asphyxiation" with no mention of any belts or hangings. I was assuming there are many ways to "asphyxiate," such as when sometimes people under drug sedation can asphyxiate on their vomit. And apparently there are reasons that sometimes some people put belts around their neck other than specifically trying to kill themselves. So, yeah, I didn't understand the immediate pronouncement of "suicide." Still not clear even.


They technically didn't pronounce it a suicide, just that it looked like one.  For the first few hours, this is literally all the press had to go on:

----------


## PRB

> Will anyone mention the obvious?  Robin was gay---- or more likely "asexual".


he has a lot of kids for somebody's that's asexual. of course, he could have changed as he got older.

----------


## phill4paul

> Will anyone mention the obvious?  Robin was gay---- or more likely "asexual".


  Umm...SMDH. I honestly doubt that if he were that it would have any bearing. Whatsoever.

----------


## anaconda

> I don't think the pronouncement of suicide was quick at all.  He was dead at noonish (local time, I assume) but the official announcements of his death were not all over the place for several hours.  One doesn't usually accidentally put a belt around one's neck, fully clothed, and lean into it long enough to die.  
> 
> People really will dig for a conspiracy anywhere.  I guess it's always possible, which blinds people to whether or not it's probable.  The guy had been fighting off demons the entire time he was in public.  You do not generally find people that manic without a corresponding low.  There is a fairly reliable history of comedians with substance abuse issues --- prescription and otherwise --- and early deaths.  My only surprise at hearing this was that it didn't happen years and years ago.


I was not entertaining any notions of any conspiracy in this case. I just didn't want Robin Williams death to be called a suicide if it may have been some form of accident. Simply announcing "asphyxiation" seemed to leave far too many questions for me to satisfied with that explanation. If they had said it was a suicide and that the details were being withheld pending family notification or something I would have been less inquisitive.

----------


## anaconda

> Will anyone mention the obvious?  Robin was gay---- or more likely "asexual".


I have never thought for a second that he was gay.

----------


## Danke

> I have never thought for a second that he was gay.


I always suspected he was a $#@!.

----------


## liberalnurse



----------


## phill4paul

> I always suspected he was a $#@!.


  Quit projecting.

----------


## anaconda

> Quit projecting.


He did seem to protest a tad too much.

----------


## MelissaWV

And now his daughter has withdrawn from social media.  Trolls on the internet?  Making ridiculous comments about her recently-deceased dad on her account?

Who are these sick people?

Hmm.

----------


## COpatriot

Devastating. By all accounts he was one of the kindest, gentlest people who truly lived to make others smile. One of my all-time favorite actors and comedians. Who knew someone who could spread so much happiness could have so little for himself.

----------


## fr33

> Will anyone mention the obvious?  Robin was gay---- or more likely "asexual".


What you call obvious is just a figment of your imagination. And not just on this topic.

----------


## acptulsa

> What you call obvious is just a figment of your imagination. And not just on this topic.


Seriously.

No one has proof (unless you count his several children as proof), I give something resembling a reason for my opinion, he gives none at all, yet my opinion is 'cognitive dissonance' and that's that.

Yes, god.  I stand corrected.  Just damn.

----------


## qh4dotcom

Is anyone else besides me getting tired of hearing about Robin Williams? The media/social media coverage is insane and distracting from other more important issues.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Is anyone else besides me getting tired of hearing about Robin Williams? The media/social media coverage is insane and distracting from other more important issues.



I cannot recall seeing a mere mention of Robin on any of my news sources. Perhaps seek legitimate news sources?

----------


## anaconda

> Is anyone else besides me getting tired of hearing about Robin Williams? The media/social media coverage is insane and distracting from other more important issues.


If anyone deserves the coverage, it is probably Robin Williams. Sadly, the aggrandizing of entertainers is part of the establishment media methodology to distract from other issues and influence value systems.

----------


## anaconda

I recall when he was asked by James Lipton what he would want to be if not an entertainer, Robin said very sincerely "a theoretical physicist." I'll bet he would have been quite good at that.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> If anyone deserves the coverage, it is probably Robin Williams. Sadly, the aggrandizing of entertainers is part of the establishment media methodology to distract from other issues and influence value systems.


Why does a selfish liberal celebrity who killed himself and left his children without a father deserve more coverage than the children who are getting beheaded by ISIS?

----------


## anaconda

> Why does a selfish liberal celebrity who killed himself and left his children without a father deserve more coverage than the children who are getting beheaded by ISIS?


I find Robin Williams equally interesting in some ways. But you're point is well taken and corroborated by my assertion that media attention to entertainers is a political and social engineering ploy. Yet, I would much rather listen to an interview with Robin Williams than Barack Obama or George W. Bush. I don't need to spend 100% of my discretionary time exploring the world of infant beheadings. I prefer to round it out with a bio of maybe Tesla, Jung, Charles Chaplin, or Lewis and Clarke.

----------


## phill4paul

Wife announced he was suffering the first stages of Parkinson's disease.




> Robin Williams, the beloved comic who committed suicide on Monday, was battling the early stages of Parkinson's disease, it has been revealed by his widow, Susan Schneider.
> 
> In a statement sent to the news media on Thursday, Schneider explains that the star's sobriety was "intact" at the time of his death, calling him "brave" as he battled depression, anxiety and early stages of the disease.





> She asked that her following statement run in its entirety.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				"Robin spent so much of his life helping others. Whether he was entertaining millions on stage, film or television, our troops on the frontlines, or comforting a sick child — Robin wanted us to laugh and to feel less afraid."
> "Since his passing, all of us who loved Robin have found some solace in the tremendous outpouring of affection and admiration for him from the millions of people whose lives he touched. His greatest legacy, besides his three children, is the joy and happiness he offered to others, particularly to those fighting personal battles."
> ...


http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/p...ease/14062707/

----------


## devil21

I can see how he might have been depressed enough at this point in his life and career to off himself, considering some of his past projects. 

Tell me 'Toys' wasn't predictive programming.

----------


## COpatriot



----------


## devil21

Oooh how did I miss these gems of personal attacks?




> Seriously.
> 
> No one has proof (unless you count his several children as proof), I give something resembling a reason for my opinion, he gives none at all, yet my opinion is 'cognitive dissonance' and that's that.
> 
> Yes, god.  I stand corrected.  Just damn.


Nope, never been gay men with children.  Never I tell you!  It just doesn't happen!

Sorry but citing some interview you claimed to watch while then calling him an amazing actor isn't proof either.  You should read up on how Hollywood really works.  It's all illusion.  All of it.  And it's CHOCK FULL of gays pretending to be straight for a buck.




> What you call obvious is just a figment of your imagination. And not just on this topic.


Incessant penis jokes throughout his entire career, plainly feminine mannerisms, dressing up as a woman for a role (and planning on doing it again), The Birdcage, and other examples.  Sorry if I have to educate you on William's career.  I assumed you had enough knowledge of the subject matter to understand.  My bad.

----------


## FindLiberty

Stef has convinced me that though Robin Williams had life-long emotional issues,
he was ultimately consumed by female vampires!

Check out Stefan Molyneux's interesting review and analysis of his entire life:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=diyuAXzN7yo - Tragic end of such an accomplished man. (57 minutes)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiUe...EGUiBC252GHy3w  - Possible association - SSRI usage and Parkinson's disease. (9 minutes)

----------


## fr33

> Incessant penis jokes throughout his entire career, plainly feminine mannerisms, dressing up as a woman for a role (and planning on doing it again), The Birdcage, and other examples.  Sorry if I have to educate you on William's career.  I assumed you had enough knowledge of the subject matter to understand.  My bad.


None of that is proof. None of that is "obvious". Please never be on a jury. (not that I think your delusions would get past the vetting process)


You're "proof" is based off his *ACTING*. While you ignore his personal *LIFE* where he had multiple wives and multiple kids. You are a motherfucking retard.

----------


## devil21

> None of that is proof. None of that is "obvious". Please never be on a jury. (not that I think your delusions would get past the vetting process)
> 
> 
> You're "proof" is based off his *ACTING*. While you ignore his personal *LIFE* where he had multiple wives and multiple kids. You are a motherfucking retard.


So what is the difference between his acting in a movie and his acting in an interview?  One you believe and the other you don't?  

I must have struck a nerve here.  What is your proof that he wasn't gay?  A few kids and wives you were told about by the media?

I've never been called a "motherfucking retard" before!  Gotta love 2012 join dates that spit status quo lines and attack long time members here.

----------


## MelissaWV

I know, right?  It's how I know Dustin Hoffman is gay.

And Lord knows straight men don't tell penis jokes.  You do know he told breast jokes, too?  My God.  What kind of comedian was this sick, twisted person!

Assertions about the guy's sex life at this point are basically baseless and stupid.  You have to wonder why someone would bring it up at all.

----------


## devil21

> I know, right?  It's how I know Dustin Hoffman is gay.
> 
> And Lord knows straight men don't tell penis jokes.  You do know he told breast jokes, too?  My God.  What kind of comedian was this sick, twisted person!
> 
> Assertions about the guy's sex life at this point are basically baseless and stupid.  You have to wonder why someone would bring it up at all.


My apologies.  Didn't realize bringing up certain aspects of his career and life would interrupt the mourning process for so many of his close friends here on RPF.

----------


## american.swan

I must be getting old. When I was young these deaths didn't phase me. Recently, Kidd Kraddick and now Robin Williams both tore me up. Tears. 

Life really is short and we need to do all we can now.

----------


## devil21

> I must be getting old. When I was young these deaths didn't phase me. Recently, Kidd Kraddick and now Robin Williams both tore me up. Tears. 
> 
> Life really is short and we need to do all we can now.


Death is the only thing guaranteed in life.

----------


## CPUd



----------


## Suzanimal

I'm a macho man. 




>

----------


## green73

> 


Or you could just check if you have dirt under your nails.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Or you could just check if you have dirt under your nails.


That's an unreliable test, I have a gay friend who always has dirt under his nails. He's into gardening.

----------


## green73

> That's an unreliable test, I have a gay friend who always has dirt under his nails. He's into gardening.


He doesn't wear gloves?! Pfft.

----------


## Devostator

I'm still in shock over this man's death

----------


## Lucille

Parkinson's drugs to blame for Robin Williams' death claims Rob Schneider: 'One of the side effects is suicide!' 
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/pe...e-9674151.html




> Now that we can talk about it, Robin Williams was on a drug treating the symptoms of Parkinsons, he wrote. One of the side effects is suicide!
> 
> Schneider had been friends with Williams since they first met 20 years ago. The latters friends were worried that his cocktail of prescription drugs had badly affected his mental health, according to The Mirror.
> [...]
> Neurological experts believe that Parkinsons can make depression symptoms worse, although the area is still under study.


Some of them do have nasty side effects, including worsening depression.  Who knows what he was on.

I loved his character in Dead Again.  He was uncredited in that movie.  I think it was because they didn't want people thinking it was a comedy.




The full clip starts at about 1:00:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Xi9...E0E62A&index=2  and another scene here:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8uFbrPr7_A

----------


## donnay

> Parkinson's drugs to blame for Robin Williams' death claims Rob Schneider: 'One of the side effects is suicide!' 
> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/pe...e-9674151.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of them do have nasty side effects, including worsening depression.  Who knows what he was on.
> 
> I loved his character in Dead Again.  He was uncredited in that movie.  I think it was because they didn't want people thinking it was a comedy.
> ...




I am glad Rob Schneider spoke out about the side effects of some of these drugs.  If Robin was battling depression (for years), as we have been told, it could have been a combination of anti-depressants and the Parkinson's meds that pushed him over the edge.  The problem is that Big pHARMa is so powerful it will be dusted under the rug--never to be heard of again.  What a shame, that another life and family destroyed by legal drugs.

----------


## qh4dotcom

> I'm still in shock over this man's death


Are you in shock about ISIS beheading little kids in Iraq?

----------

